# best class/method to learn dutch ?



## sam2nl (Jun 21, 2012)

Hi, 

After landing there , what is the best/fastest way to learn dutch ? If its a course, what course is it ?


Thanks,


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi Sam

I am a Brit living in Egypt and learning Spanish... I have done all the courses etc spent a fortune on c.ds but I find the best thing is to speak with natives, watch t.v listen to the radio,


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Which course or method is the "best" depends on your individual learning style. Many people find that taking a class with others helps keep you going and motivated. Others prefer the "do it yourself" tapes and video programs, though you really need to supplement those with one on one conversation so you have feedback. Forcing yourself to use whatever Dutch you know every time you go out to buy bread or meat or cheese will really help reinforce whatever course you choose.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## ardhanari (Jul 10, 2012)

Pimsleur is a good self-teach method (especailly for pronunciation) but there are plenty of classes in Utrecht. It's not as hard a language as people say but you do have to fight the urge to get pulled back into speaking english as the dutch love to show off their aptitude for language, even though most speak a dreadfully mangled version while being convinced that they are speaking the Queen's own. If you persist in your attempts to speak Dutch you'll find that you become less interesting in the eyes of the Dutch people, in fact you'll quickly become another hard to understand dim-witted foreigner instead of an interesting english speaking foreigner. I'd almost recommend you stick to english unless you are determined to learn a completely useless language and be treated like an idiot. Ask me how I know!
I know I may sound cynical but I mean it as a joke. I speak and write at more or less native level but I was always planning to stay here. If you're planning to be here for a long time then learn it. If not don't bother as everyone speaks english.


----------

